# Piccino Leaking



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm getting a drip or two from the steam control valve each time I operate it. Is it possible to tighten this or change a seal?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it is from the stem of the valve it probably needs new "O" rings fitted . If it is from the outlet it requires a new seal. ( you may be able to reverse the existing seal.)


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

It's from the stem of the valve. Is this a diy job?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are handy with a spanner it should not present any problem, just take note of components and position


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> If you are handy with a spanner it should not present any problem, just take note of components and position


Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

almoalmo said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a go.


Great service from Fracino, new seals within 48 hours, job done in 30 mins.


----------

